# Great lakes Largemouth Series Open October 4th



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

We would like to invite everyone out for the Great lakes largemouth Series *Open October 4th out of the East Harbor Campground ramp.*
This is a the ramp that is in the campground and lets into East Harbor. There is no membership required and all teams are welcome. Remember its Largemouth only.
Please mail in your entry. Your team can register the day of the event but there is a $10 late fee. We will also have a $10 big bass pot the day of the tournament. We hope to have around 50 boats. If you have any questions please call me at 614-361-5548.

David


----------

